# How active is your hedgehog?



## MarleeG (Nov 14, 2013)

I was just generally curious about how active everyone's hedgehog is. Like what time do they generally wake up at night, and what time do they go back to sleep in the morning? And what age are they? Thanks!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

The Senator has cuddles for half an hour to an hour between 6pm and 7pm. After that, she eats, and doesn't usually get up again until 11 or 12, occasionally later. I've seen her up as late as 6:30am, but she's usually down for the count around 5am, and sleeps the whole day.

She is almost four months old, so she might stay up more as she gets older. For now though, that's where she is.


----------



## MarleeG (Nov 14, 2013)

I like her name! Very cute. That's about where my little girl is too, she's 5 months though. I felt like she was super lazy, so that's why I was curious about other hedgehog activities


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Depends on many things.

Our girl is active off and on from 12-3 am, again from 5am -7:30 ish, and often in the evening from 7-10:30. Thanks to insomnia I get to do lots of observation.


----------



## twelvedaysofjune (Jul 13, 2013)

Mine is usually awake after 10pm, active in intervals from 12-6, and goes to bed around 7-8 am. She's eight months old.


----------



## horge (Sep 24, 2010)

Ouchie keeps shifting her hours.
Up 'til she was a year old, she'd be sleeping a few hours, then would wake up 
and walk/run/eat/poo for a couple of hours and back again. This settled down
at 2 years into rising between 7-8pm and then sleeping after food, usually
9:30pm, and then waking up again around 2-3am before turning in around 5am.

Past her 3rd b/day, it's more like she's awake from 6pm to 10pm, more or less; 
and then again from sometime around 5am up to as late as 8am.


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My baby is 20 weeks and she wakes up at 8:50 pm on the dot every night to eat, drink and wheel for a few minutes to poop, then goes back to bed. I get her out usually between 11-12pm and she snuggles and explores a little (mostly snuggles) until I put her away between 1 and 2:30 am (I am a night owl haha). She plays in her litter and wheels starting between 3-4 am and goes to bed between 6 and 7 am. Sometimes I think she only wheels for an hour but I don't know for certain how long, so I worry about her. I've tried getting her out and putting her away earlier, but she does not change her schedule. But I guess little ones can sleep for 20-23 hours a day, so...


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My youngest hedgehog is a 6-month female who pretends to be lazy but is a very good escape artist. Usually wakes up around 10pm all the way til 7am. Everyone wakes up to eat though. Only my year old male is active from sundown til 5am.

Older hedgies tend to be less active than youngers ones i guess.


----------



## dextersmommy (Jan 16, 2014)

I never really see Dexter awake. This week I've been catching him running in the wheel at 6AM.

Since I'm not home all day, I am not sure what time he goes back to sleep in the morning at 6 when I catch him, and when/if he wakes up again throughout the day, but if I had to guess I would guess that he does sleep all day because when I wake him up he's not cranky, he just wakes up slowly, then he's ready to explore!

When I get home at night he's sleeping, but I wake him up and we play and cuddle for about 2 hours, sometimes even more! I love my time with him, even if he's just sleeping on my belly or neck, then I put him to bed before I go get ready for bed myself.


----------



## MarleeG (Nov 14, 2013)

My girl Daisy is going on 6 months old, and her activity level at night really varies. I take her out every night to snuggle with me, usually between 8:30 and 9:30, and then she is back in her cage between 10 and 11 depending on what time I took her out. She usually crawls right back under her fleece and goes back to bed. Then she wakes up around 1:00am, and alternates between eating, sleeping, and wheeling. Usually only until about 4:00. I was worried that she was not being active enough, but she is still quite young. 
Reading everyone else's nightly routines makes me not quite so worried about Daisy though


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Silver wakes up at 10, eats, runs on his wheel/ around his cage and then go to sleep around 7am when the sun hits my window. **** take naps sometimes, around two times for a half hour a night. hes extremely energetic when the lights go off, he runs a lot faster than rose did.


----------



## Itsmisspetrova (Aug 12, 2017)

How do you cuddle with hedgies?



dextersmommy said:


> I never really see Dexter awake. This week I've been catching him running in the wheel at 6AM.
> 
> Since I'm not home all day, I am not sure what time he goes back to sleep in the morning at 6 when I catch him, and when/if he wakes up again throughout the day, but if I had to guess I would guess that he does sleep all day because when I wake him up he's not cranky, he just wakes up slowly, then he's ready to explore!
> 
> When I get home at night he's sleeping, but I wake him up and we play and cuddle for about 2 hours, sometimes even more! I love my time with him, even if he's just sleeping on my belly or neck, then I put him to bed before I go get ready for bed myself.


----------



## Itsmisspetrova (Aug 12, 2017)

Just got my baby yesterday. My husband was extremely surprised how active my hedgie, Pepper got around 2am while we were having our dinner ( we work night shifts). She just kept running around the house for 2 hours. Sprinting is the word i guess.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This one is from 2014 and the members are not n the forum anymore.


----------



## Itsmisspetrova (Aug 12, 2017)

Oh yeah just saw it now sorry


----------

